# EIO - Energio Limited



## System (20 August 2010)

Energio Limited (EIO), formerly Brainytoys Limited (BRT), focuses on research and development of toy and game products; development of a distribution and marketing network for the Company's toy and game products; and distribution and wholesales of toys, games and hobby products through wholly owned subsidiaries in Australia, the U.S., UK and Hong Kong.

http://www.energio.net.au


----------



## explod (21 October 2010)

On the chart action and incresing volume it is time to look at this relisted Toy distributor.

The indications on the re-listing have been that they are seeking opportunities in the resources sector.   Time will tell but new management are those that have been involved in KRL and PZC (formally Sams Seafood)

So there could be a sudden jump out of the blocks.  We shall see.

I took up a position a few weeks ago.


----------



## sle304 (21 October 2010)

Yep, the trend is your friend and in this case the trend is heading upwards. Lately there have been several 2,000,0000 share purchases so a few people are accumulating. Typically this means news is not far away so I am keeping the fingers and toes crossed on this one. 

The crew running the old BRT show have bought shells previously and done some good work so hopefully that trend is our friend too.

Good to see EIO at the all time (be it a short life) high currently.

DYOR

SLE


----------



## explod (22 October 2010)

And we have a solid start to the day, the chart is 30 minutes delayed but can advise that volume has passed 6 mil as at 1045hrs.   

One would expect some announcement very soon IMO.


----------



## explod (22 October 2010)

Stronger buying has continued through the day.  However, and although probably of little relevance I always find it interesting to go back and see where a stock has been.   The chart here for EIO goes back 5 years on the monthly candles.   The recent volume of course indicates that few previous holders would remain now.  Having said that, management recently expressed the view that the company still had opportunities in the Toy industry.


----------



## sle304 (22 October 2010)

I was a BRT followed (now EIO) and they blew it, or should I say the Americans blew it for them. They got done over by a bloke called Bernstein and his grand plans even though BRT had little to no funds. They purchased (or tried to purchase) the rights to a Marshmallow Shooter and spent money on developing it and new models before they finalised the cash payment. The deal then fell through and BRT had blown all their cash on the Shooter. Bernstein quit and low and behold he went to work with the Marshmallow Shooter crew.......laughing his gear off with all the new development BRT paid for.............simply put he was a crook!

I think their business model got confused by trying to grow too big to quick so am hoping they learn from those mistakes. That being said with the new crew at EIO I still think they will head down the mining track.

SLE


----------



## tech/a (5 February 2011)

Technically this stock has woken
Have a wad at .027 and will increase at .037.


----------



## explod (7 February 2011)

tech/a said:


> Technically this stock has woken
> Have a wad at .027 and will increase at .037.
> 
> View attachment 41221




Did you increase today Tech.  Got my Wad at .01      It is just a part of the shells opened by certain stock/trading houses that gets my interest.   Seems to be a bit of a boom in shells at the moment.  SLT has my attention too.


But yes on the chart looking strong.


----------



## tech/a (7 February 2011)

Yes.


----------



## stokie (9 February 2011)

I've found this a very interesting stock to watch, seems like its being traded heavily from a technical perspective. Interested to see the reaction over the remainder of this month leading up to their drilling announcement.

One thing's for sure, a lot of money has changed hands over the last few days with this stock.


----------



## shyguy (22 February 2011)

looks to have fallen into some consolidation atm... so far holding strong at 4cents.

thought it may have taken another step up by now...


----------



## explod (8 March 2011)

tech/a said:


> Yes.




Yah still in there tech.  Making nice money now and the 3 month chart looks solid to me.

Lost the knack of doing it under the new format.

cheers to holders


----------



## shyguy (9 March 2011)

bearish day so far...

people taking their profits and exiting...


----------



## shyguy (13 March 2011)

looks to me like it has followed its same pattern of retracement... and technically the last day was a hammer... but with the global stuff thats having a bearish impact on the market, what do you think the next candle will do?


----------



## shyguy (17 March 2011)

unfortuntaley got an answer to my last post 

seems to be holding around the 0.04 - 0.043 mark...

where do you think it will go from here?


----------



## shyguy (18 March 2011)

shyguy said:


> unfortuntaley got an answer to my last post
> 
> seems to be holding around the 0.04 - 0.043 mark...
> 
> where do you think it will go from here?




not sure mate...

but i'd like to hear what shyguy has to say about it...


----------



## mr. jeff (18 March 2011)

With release this morning stating that drilling to provide a JORC starts in April, this could have some energi-o behind it. or something.
Hope that keeps the psych wardens away from you for awhile shyguy. take your lithium and you may find that you have been talking to yourself lately.




By the way, whats the go with their resource ? Tonnes, grade type?


----------



## shyguy (18 March 2011)

***crazy laugh*** 

yes i was very pleased to see the announcement today... it needed something to wake it up again...

The licences contain magnetite in BIF and iron rich oolitic deposits with an
exploration target of 1 billion - 2 billion tonnes of potential iron mineralisation
grading a minimum of 30% Fe. The potential quantity and grade is conceptual
in nature at this stage as there has been insufficient exploration to define
a Mineral Resource under the JORC Code.


----------



## alexc2005 (21 June 2011)

How bout now shyguy?

down to .016c from a high of .07 in march.

hmmmm


----------



## mr. jeff (28 June 2011)

Something is happening here, increased volumes and stacking on the gains. Seems to be a change of sentiment. I know nothing but may have a bit of a dig around unless anyone else follows and beats me


----------



## springhill (31 July 2012)

MC - $25m
SP - 19c
Shares - 136m quoted (239m total)
Options - 1.5m
Cash - $4.1m

Energio is an ASX listed company focused on the exploration and development of the Agbaja Iron Ore Project in Nigeria.
On 29 February 2012, Energio completed the purchase of 100% of the fully paid ordinary shares in Australian company, KCM Mining Holdings Pty Ltd and Nigerian company, KCM Mining Limited, thereby providing Energio 100% ownership and control of the Project.
The granted licence areas for exploration total 384 km² and are situated in Kogi State, which is part of the central region of Nigeria. In addition to this, the Project is located some 2 hours’ drive south of Nigeria’s capital city, Abuja, providing the Project excellent logistical benefits including access to various equipment and service providers.
Close proximity of the Project to existing rail infrastructure also provides potential advantages in reduced capital expenditure and project development schedule.
Energio has recently commenced metallurgical test work and infrastructure reviews as part of its overall study development program for the Project.
Energio is currently undertaking a 740 hole reverse circulation and diamond drill program at the Project with the objective of defining a maiden JORC Mineral Resource by Q3 2012.

*Key Achievements*
 As at 30 June 2012, Energio had completed 555 reverse circulation (“RC”) holes (80% of proposed program) and 11 diamond drill holes of the Agbaja Project exploration program.
 Over half of the 102 RC holes released to the ASX during the June Quarter returned shallow, high grade iron mineralisation (46-53% iron) with widths of 6 to 14 metres. Results in excess of 54% iron were also recorded. All holes intersected significant iron mineralisation.
 The Company remains on track to report a maiden JORC resource in September 2012.
 Early metallurgical results have proven encouraging from sighter tests carried out on samples to investigate options for increasing iron grade and deleterious material removal / reduction.


*Development*
Energio has:
• Commenced or will commence in Q3 2012, a number of key infrastructure reviews relating to port / marine and rail. The results of these studies will provide the Company with a high level understanding of capacity, capital and operating costs, as well as provide options for future expansions;
• Commenced a detailed metallurgical program which is likely to continue through to Q4 2012. The object of this work will be to determine a preliminary flow sheet and product specifications to be used in discussions with potential off-take partners. Sighter tests have been carried out on some samples to investigate options for silica, alumina and phosphorus removal / reduction. Although not representative, the samples were of dissimilar ironstone minerals taken from different locations within the Project area. Early results have been encouraging. Preliminary Bond Work Index test work has returned results of 13kWh per tonne reinforcing the Company’s view that the material is unlikely to consume significant energy within the crushing and grinding process;
• Requested proposals from a number of consultants to carry out a preliminary mining study. Expected deliverables include a high level mine design, basic mining method(s) and equipment requirements. The study is expected to commence late Q3 2012;
• Received proposals for a preliminary environmental review within and adjacent to the potential Project areas. Although much of the work will be based on various databases and publicly available information, the high level study will be undertaken to standards that conform with potential equity and debt financiers’ requirements;
• Requested proposals from a number of consultants regarding undertaking a social assessment study. The report will contain a high level review of the socio-economic impacts of the Project via consultation with the Government and local communities, and review of available data; and
• Undertaken a preliminary review of global iron ore markets to gain a clearer understanding of market product specifications. On completion of the current metallurgical program, Energio will engage marketing specialists to provide a more detailed understanding of potential off-take partners. This should be completed during Q1 2013.


----------



## explod (9 October 2012)

Ya know, 

I have a great mate on the ASF called wayneL, from across the waters he/she is, as is (we love the climate) an ole mate Roysolder, North Island (not posted up for awhile there Roy boy, making too much mulaar I hear) on EIO.

The fundamentals on this are looking better by the day and the CEO avers that in production it will be at $50 a tonne to the boat.  Poor ole Twiggy will be gone if we ponder 70 or 80 $ but not this nice baby.

Mostly a tech/A follower myself and on that basis see the chart rise of 110% something to behold and the real volume in the last four days.

Love the trade but: *Cummorrrrrrnnn *there Roy, what is really going on.


----------



## explod (7 November 2012)

http://bigcharts.marketwatch.com/ad...rsToggle=false&chartStyleToggle=false&state=9

Entered this trade on the 21st September on confirmation of volume and rising price.  See the chart.

I did not drop out as I have followed the fundamentals of EIO for some time and it has recently caught attention in the Australian and The Financial Review.   Further to my last post the cost per ton ion ore is now gauged to be nearer to $45.  There had also been some concern at sulphide content but this has proven to be powdery and not a problem.

Nigeria is a country on the move and some are saying a resources boom happening that will soon surpass that of South Africa. 

DYOR 

Remiss of me not to keep updating but have recently moved from the Mornington Peninsula to Bendigo to be nearer family and improve my health; which it is doing.


----------

